
Show HN: Free Dividend Watchlist/Portfolio - Emmit
https://waves.saplingsolutions.com
======
Emmit
So, a few weeks ago I asked here for some feedback on a portfolio tracker I've
been working on, and I just wanted to announce that I've made some changes,
and now I am able to provide it completely for free. So, feel free to use it!

Have Fun!

~~~
chriswitts
I like this, it suits my needs.

I noticed that VOO (Vanguard S&P 500 ETF) has a -10.56% dividend percentage
listed (although it is the YTD performance) which causes the expected annual
dividend to go negative. The yield is currently listed at 1.98% on Yahoo
Finance.

~~~
Emmit
Yeah, there's a bug with etfs right now, I'm working on fixing it though.

------
TheTank
Thanks for sharing. Do I assume correctly that this tool takes in dividend
expectations and not only announced dividends?

Building a portfolio around dividend expectations is definitely useful for
many reasons. But predicting dividends is hard. I imagine the dividend payouts
for upcoming seasons will be far off previous seasons, and way short of
previous analyst forecasts. How do you build or source your forecast levels
for this tool, and how do you adjust expectation levels in the light the
current economic context?

------
trastentrasten
Cool. Where do you source your financial data from?

